# How much should be expected from a custom dyno tune?



## MrMason (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm in the process of buying a new car and I was looking into either an 04 cobra, or an 05 gto, I'm going to be keeping it relatively stock, just a tune, and maybe i/h/e. For the cobra, just a tune will net over 40whp gain and set it over 400rwhp, can the same be had for the gto? I'm honestly leaning towards the cobra because you can also switch out the supercharger pulley and net another almost 30rwhp and have a 430rwhp car for $500 in upgrades, however the initial cost of the cobra is almost $5000 more than the gto.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

you're not going to get that much out of a tune on a stock gto, but put that extra $5000 into the goat and the cobra wont have a chance.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

IIRC you will need bracing for the motor when you start to get at those power levels with the cobra


----------



## MrMason (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. How much can you expect from i/h/e and a tune? like 375whp? Could that dip into the 12's with a good driver?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

george g said:


> you're not going to get that much out of a tune on a stock gto, but put that extra $5000 into the goat and the cobra wont have a chance.


I'll play, simply from a devils advocate point of view. I assume your $5k is in the form of a supercharger. If it's a manual, you'll need a clutch, then stub/hub kits, then drive shaft. 

I've always heard the cobra's were very mod happy. If you're just swapping a pulley and staying under 500 hp, what else needs to be upgraded to keep the cobra durable?


----------



## MrMason (Jun 12, 2009)

fattirewilly said:


> I've always heard the cobra's were very mod happy. If you're just swapping a pulley and staying under 500 hp, what else needs to be upgraded to keep the cobra durable?


From what I've been reading, nothing


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

You're comparing two cars with different purposes. 

The Cobra is rude and crude and goes like stink with only minor mods. 

The GTO will get into the 12's stock, with minor mods like exhaust intake and a tune you could see a 12.6-12.7. Put 5K into the GTO and it will eat the lightly modded Cobra's lunch. 

The GTO will provide you with a car that you can drive across the country in. It's a fast, comfortable car that gets decent fuel economy. I've driven 1200 miles a day back to back and wasn't tired of the car or riding in it. You couldn't say the same about the Cobra. 

I would be more afraid that a used Cobra has had the snot modded and beat out of it than I would a GTO. I know a couple people that have built their Cobras to 600 WHP and thrashed the car, then returned it to stock appearing and sold it to some poor unsuspecting buyer. 

Also you then have to look at the Cobra's Mustang roots and you'll be lumped together with every pimple faced teenager. Take the spoiler off the GTO and it's going to look respectable going to a nice place. Everytime someone see the Mustang, you need to explain that it's not just like the car that their 19 year old brother has.

2 completely different cars. Are you an adult or an adult looking for your youth???


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

:agree Well said!!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> You're comparing two cars with different purposes.
> 
> The Cobra is rude and crude and goes like stink with only minor mods.
> 
> ...





Robocop said:


> :agree Well said!!!!


absolutely well said. from the OP's question tho i'd say get the stang. he's not looking for a stand out, well rounded car. he wants numbers.


----------



## MrMason (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies. I guess when it comes down to it, I just have to get in both, and see which one feels right.


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

GTO hands down. A supercharged ford is asking for problems. STS turbo kit on a LS2 gto your lookin at 520whp but its $6,500 installed. you will smoke the new cobras!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> I would be more afraid that a used Cobra has had the snot modded and beat out of it than I would a GTO. I know a couple people that have built their Cobras to 600 WHP and thrashed the car, then returned it to stock appearing and sold it to some poor unsuspecting buyer.


I couldn't agree more.

My friend just bought a modded 04 Cobra with over 60,000 miles on it a little over a month ago with around 450rwhp for over $22000 and had a 30 day warranty.

He gave me a ride in it a few weeks after buying it and I thought to myself that it just felt like it had been beaten to hell and back,but I kept that to myself as to not offend him. I even thought he may think I was jealous or something since the Cobra was so fast if I said something.

After 40 days it's broke down and he's already paid the dealership $600 to check it out and they can't pin point what the problem is.

He towed it home and says he is going to let it sit for a few months then take it to a performance shop to have it fixed after saving up some money.

Whatever the decision is I'd do my homework and check the car over and over again because alot of people don't mod the crap out of a car just to do 55 and drive normally all the time,they dog the hell out of them.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

I fully agree. Kids dog that car like its there job. I wouldn't waste my time with a mustang. And lets be honesty, everybody has a mustang. You have to look hard to see another GTO on the street. Its not original nor is it respected. The other gentleman said it best" its just like rice out with a spoiler and flames and just sh*t on sh*t. Have some class. Get a gto


----------

